# Show results



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

So we had our ffa chapter show this weekend and i place second in the heavy weight with my boer goat cookie... First in goat showmanship.... First with my horse.... First with my duck.... And i got three partcipation ribbons with my rabbits... So it was a good weekend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats...that is wonderful.....great job..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks... two of the people i look up to the most were there to see me so i was pretty happy. both of them told me that i was definatly a good showman. and i deserved to win because it was obvious i had worked hard with my goat and got him where he was... that i was the only one out there who wasnt fighting my goat at all, and i was able to keep my eyes on the judge at all time


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats awesome, congrats!! :hi5:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:leap:  Congrats~~!! Way to go....I loved to show....actually thinking about getting back into again....you give me inspiration.... :thumb:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So proud of you! Love it when the hard working, deserving people win! You go!! NICE JOB!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Great Job! got any pictures?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way to go Sheay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome good job I bet you are feelin pretty good right now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is GREAT! CONGRATS!!!! You must be soooo thrilled! I'm so glad to hear it!


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks to all!!!!!!!!!!!!! most of my pics are to big so i have to cut them down quite a but here is what i got...


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Here are some more... i will have to update some stuff on my computer... so i can resize my pics... and see wat i can do with the pics i get from my teacher...


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

i feel like he could have won his class... had he been worked more... i hadn't worked with him for about two months of the time i had him... at the end of october he broke out in horrible ringworm.. and i had to stop exercising him... finally at the end of December both me and him cleared up for the most part.. as you can see on his ear there are still patches of missing hair... and he is getting it back. so he has only been back on a work out schedule for two weeks and he still had enough muscles to compete against a $10,000 goat... so i was very happy.. and no matter how many people tell me it is just as much because of me as it is him that he got second... i still give him all the credit in the world... I think he has gotten more of his favorite treats ( apple and oat horse cookies) in the past week than ever. :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he looks good, good spring of rib, and he's finished well ... i think what may have put him in 2nd was lack of base width 

good job!!


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks... i think with the money i get this year from him... i should be able to move up a pin where we get our goats and pay around five instead of three. but i have a friend that has gotten some really nice goats for cheap... and he knows what to look for so i might go with him... i am also showing a heifer next year, so i wont have as much time... but ill be at the barn for four hours a day so hopefully i get just as nice of a goat. onder:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on all your wins and what a handsome goatie boy he is... :applaud: :applaud: :clap:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you! it was definatly a big up from a last place at our show last year to all sorts of wins this year... lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's a pretty boy! Congrats!!!


----------

